# PM-30MV headed my way!



## WyoGreen (Jun 22, 2018)

So as to not horn in on Dawns new PM-25MV thread, I thought I'd start a tread on my new tool to be. Last time I checked the shipping it's somewhere in Chicago. Originally the shipping site said it would be here the 26th, now it says expected delivery date unavailable. So wait, wait, wait, pace, pace, pace, clean shop, clean shop, clean shop........

More to come, Steve


----------



## tweinke (Jun 22, 2018)

Congratulations on your new machine! The wait may seem long but when it gets to you all will be good. Im sure that if you have time some pictures and comments would be appreciated being not much has ben posted about the PM30.


----------



## digadv (Jun 24, 2018)

So the PM-30MVs are back in stock?  They still show backordered on PM's site.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 24, 2018)

My new mill has made it from Pittsburgh to Denver in 3 days. Now for the long wait for it to make it out of Denver to Cheyenne, about 100 miles. For some reason when freight goes thru Denver, there seems to be a time warp, and things just disappear for weeks at a time.

Steve


----------



## tweinke (Jun 24, 2018)

Hope there short weeks!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 25, 2018)

I wanted a PM30 SO bad a while back, but Matt was in between vendors back then. I think it strikes a good balance between capability and size. Hope to see some pics when you get it.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 25, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> So wait, wait, wait, pace, pace, pace, clean shop, clean shop, clean shop........



Haaa! Spent the entire weekend measuring, prepping, cleaning and rearranging. Then, rinse and repeat!


----------



## brav65 (Jun 25, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> My new mill has made it from Pittsburgh to Denver in 3 days. Now for the long wait for it to make it out of Denver to Cheyenne, about 100 miles. For some reason when freight goes thru Denver, there seems to be a time warp, and things just disappear for weeks at a time.
> 
> Steve


That’s what happens when you legalize marijuana.... the delivery truck is sitting on the median with the whole cab filled with smoke...LOL


----------



## wileel (Jun 26, 2018)

Just got mine off the truck yesterday! Your going to like it!! 

Not sure about your set-up and where you are going to put it but mine is on a 35" high bench and my engine crane was a little shy of getting it up that high. I pulled the motor off to get the boom lower on the machine then slung it up to the bench top and on 4 small tubes to Egyptian roll it into the finial place....worked perfectly.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 26, 2018)

brav65 said:


> That’s what happens when you legalize marijuana.... the delivery truck is sitting on the median with the whole cab filled with smoke...LOL



Oh my..! I hear it makes you hungry.

There's a whole lotta' McDonalds between here and there.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 26, 2018)

Please stop picking on us poor Coloradans. We are just simple agrarians, trying to make a living. Now where did I put that king size bag of Chettos?   Mike


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 26, 2018)

Good news, my mill showed up at the freight terminal today. So I'll run down and pick it up in the morning. Evidently there aren't  as many McDonald's between here and Denver as we thought! 

Steve


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 27, 2018)

Mine also arrived at the terminal today.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 27, 2018)

Got the mill home this morning and have it somewhat set up. I've been working on a project, and used the new mill to drill some holes. Would have been easier if the chuck I ordered with it had come, but I guess just because something is in stock when you order and pay doesn't mean it's going to be in stock when they ship the machine.

Overall the machine looks pretty nice and runs pretty nice. I did have a rude surprise to discover that the X axis power feed I ordered with the machine hangs down below the chip pan, so you would loose some travel if your machine is mounted on a stand. Since I mounted mine on a tool cart, it won't work at all. Maybe I can space the the mill a few inches higher on the chip pan. I'll have to ponder on that a bit.

Home Depot had a sale on a large tool cart a couple months ago, so I picked one up. I took the casters off and put leveling feet on it. It's rated at 1,000 lbs and I added some 3/8's inch angle iron from side to side under the top, and laminated a new top out of two pieces of 3/4 inch plywood. It's pretty hard to move around all by itself, putting the mill on top makes it really hard to move around! 

Anyway, a few pictures:


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 27, 2018)

Glad it made it!  Finally haha

 With that X Feed, use the instructions that are in the manual on the web site. It does not hang down and you do not lose any travel.

And can you email me and let me know who you are? (Cant tell by the screen name) matt@precisionmatthews.com

  I want to look up your order and find why something did not ship and it was ordered with your machine, thats not how it works.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 27, 2018)

Glad you got yours, Steve!

Mine is supposed to be here on the 29th.

Ohhhh, the anxiety in anticipation...

BTW, looks awesome!!


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 27, 2018)

Matt was right on about the power feed, it does fit. It's amazing the things you can learn when you read the manual! (In my defense I did read the manual, but it was 3 months ago and I _may_ have forgotten a few things) 

Steve


----------



## tweinke (Jun 27, 2018)

In my line of work I have found manuals are the first thing to look at, especially after you think you know what to do.   Now I wish more customers would open there glove box and read the least used book in the world to find the answers to there questions before bringing to me to fix. Enjoy the new mill!


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 28, 2018)

qualitymachinetools said:


> I want to look up your order and find why something did not ship and it was ordered with your machine, thats not how it works.



That’s how it worked for me too. My drill chuck did not ship even though ordered with my machine on 3/6 and delivered 6/27. (Invoice 2018-8260.)


----------



## RandyM (Jun 28, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> Matt was right on about the power feed, it does fit. It's amazing the things you can learn when you read the manual! (In my defense I did read the manual, but it was 3 months ago and I _may_ have forgotten a few things)
> 
> Steve



Steve, If you want to rotate the power feed control box back to vertical, as an option you can just remove the chip pan. In my opinion it is severely undersize and you may find it not that practical in the end. Just throwing out there as and option for you. She is a beauty, happy machining.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 28, 2018)

In the past, when I needed to do some milling, I'd slap on the milling attachment I made for my lathe. All it could handle were very light cuts.
Fast forward to today, I got to try out some milling on the new mill, and was astonished by the difference. I imagine I had a grin from ear to ear. 
The power feed is great, glad I added it, and the DRO is pretty darn nice also. All in all, I'm pretty pleased with the machine.
Changing R8 collets however is not fun.   I think dealing with that may be one of my first projects for the mill.

Anyway, breaks over, time to go back to play, err.... I mean work. 

Steve


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 28, 2018)

jwmelvin said:


> That’s how it worked for me too. My drill chuck did not ship even though ordered with my machine on 3/6 and delivered 6/27. (Invoice 2018-8260.)



Sorry to clutter your thread but I want to report that as soon as I asked PM about the missing chuck, they realized what went wrong with their process and have one ready to come out to me. It makes me feel even better about my choice to choose them as my vendor. (I managed to power up my 30MV and it’s nice and smooth; I’m excited to start cutting metal.)


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes, I just got an email from Matt saying they found the chucks over in their new warehouse so they should be shipped out soon.

Steve


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 1, 2018)

Reguarding the hassel of changing R8 collets:

- I recommend getting a Luminar spline wrench:
http://luminarproductscom.ipage.com/store/index.html

- Then I use an Ingersoll Rand 3/8 air rachet on the draw bar nut once I've loosened the jam nut.. (don't run the draw bar down tight of course)
www.homedepot.com/p/Ingersoll-Rand-3-8-in-Air-Ratchet-170G/202885434

I will eventually do a power draw bar but this is a good intrum fix for me anyhow...

Enjoy your new mill!!


----------



## BellyUpFish (Jul 4, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> Anyway, a few pictures:
> View attachment 270674
> View attachment 270675
> View attachment 270676



That's a good looking setup.. 

I am seriously looking at this mill to compliment my 1030V..


----------



## WyoGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

I've been running the mill for a week now, and am still very pleased. I've been using my electric drill and a socket to speed up the collet process, and that works fine for now. I installed a LED halo light around the quill, and that works nice also. I still have not received a shipping notice on my missing drill chuck, so I guess I'll have to call Matt on Monday to see why it hasn't shipped. Other than that, life is good.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jul 21, 2018)

I received my chuck yesterday and it is a nice piece. That should pretty well wrap up this saga. 

Everyone have a good weekend, and I'll be posting again I'm sure, Steve


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> I received my chuck yesterday and it is a nice piece. That should pretty well wrap up this saga.
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend, and I'll be posting again I'm sure, Steve




Have fun with that thing!


----------



## digadv (Jul 22, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> I've been running the mill for a week now, and am still very pleased. I've been using my electric drill and a socket to speed up the collet process, and that works fine for now. I installed a LED halo light around the quill, and that works nice also. I still have not received a shipping notice on my missing drill chuck, so I guess I'll have to call Matt on Monday to see why it hasn't shipped. Other than that, life is good.



What halo light did you get?  If you can snap a photo that would be great.

My PM30MV is also setup and running but I'm still waiting on my drill chuck also.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi digadv, I bought this one off ebay. There are a zillion Halo lights out there in almost any size you want. I turned a ring out of aluminum that the plastic cover clips over, and counter sunk 3 holes for some small rare earth magnets to glue into. This whole assembly just sticks to the spindle and the leads route to a 12 volt power supply I had laying around that sets on top of the control box. I wrapped a piece of green electrical tape around the outside edge of the plastic houseing to cut down on glare, and it gives it a kind of cool green glow around the spindle. I suppose I should take a picture of the setup just for documentations sake.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=251564693042&view=all&tid=2288614751015

Steve


----------



## BiomedRoy (Aug 14, 2018)

I received my PM-30MV July 26.  I had a issue with the base.  It looked like it was dropped or ran into.  Big dent.  PM replaced it and will be here tomorrow.  Look forward in putting it together!  My plans are to convert it to CNC with ballscrews, servo motors, MASSO controller and all the stuff that goes with it.  Would love to talk to anyone who has converted the PM-30MV or thinking about it.


----------



## wileel (Aug 19, 2018)

BiomedRoy said:


> I received my PM-30MV July 26.  I had a issue with the base.  It looked like it was dropped or ran into.  Big dent.  PM replaced it and will be here tomorrow.  Look forward in putting it together!  My plans are to convert it to CNC with ballscrews, servo motors, MASSO controller and all the stuff that goes with it.  Would love to talk to anyone who has converted the PM-30MV or thinking about it.



Im there with ya. I got my -30 a few weeks before ya and will be CNC'ing it in a few months (outta of country working), but like you I will need screws at a minimum..maybe bearing blocks also to save some time. I got my CNC stuff in a kit from automation tech...seemed to be reasonable on prices and although its not running, building the control box was good fun 

I dont know where to get my screws yet either, but will likely get them from Arizonavideo once he gets his parts and kits worked out


----------

